# Macanudo Maduro Ascot Cigar Review - Okay



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't have the construction issues other reviewers had, but I noticed the wrapper is not of as good quality as Cafe and Robust Ascots. This smal...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Ascot Cigar Review - Okay


----------

